# تعريفات باجهزه كمبيوترات صيانه السيارات



## a7med4u (14 مايو 2010)

برجاء من الأخوه المهندسين و أصحاب الخبره بالتعاون فى تعريف و توضيح طرق الاستخدام و الفروق بين:​
اولا:


1- OBD II (hand) type





2 - OBD II Link 





3- elm 5 scan tool






ثانيا :الوصلات و الكابلات المختلفه لهذه الأجهزه و وصلات السيارات

ثالثا: دقه هذه الاجهزه

رابعا: البرامج المستخدمه سواء برامج الصيانه او برامج الانترفيس interface


اتمني من جميع الأخوه الأعضاء و المشرفين ان يقومو بالمشاركة ليستفيد الجميع

وجعله الله عملا خالصا لله عز و جل


----------

